# Palomino foundation bred mare. Your thoughts?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This horse I no longer have, but I was just curious what you guys thought about her conformation...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

i really like her. why in the world did you part with her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

She is beautiful don't understand why you sold her. I love her looks that's the kinda horse you keep.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree with the posts above! She's gorgeous and her conformation looks phenomenal. She only has very minor flaws (the steep croup is the only standout flaw), and she looks like a very sound, well built mare. Looks like she was a good mover too!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Her "steep croup" is desireable for Found. qh. She is lovely. I think she is a bit tied in at the knee, otherwise a super nice mare!

was her personality as nice as her looks?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what lineage ? for the Foundation horses, I like the more bulldog type heavier horses. She is pretty .


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

It wasn't really my choice to sell... I was 15/16 when we had her. Turned out she had been used as a bronc in her past, and when u tightened a cinch around her she just exploded into a bucking spree... I'm told she could REALLY buck too.
I wanted to try to fix her, but am not a good rider, and my parents didn't want anything to happen to me...
She was a nervous kind of shy horse. But when you took things slow and helped her through her fears, she put the ultimate trust in you and REALLY tried for you... I've only had two horses that have I have REALLY been attached to, and have been REALLY attached to me. She was one.
She was a great mover too!
And for breeding, she's by Super Sunsocks and out of Tuffs Sugar Bar. I'll attach a link to her pedigree.
She comes from the Lazy Lou Ranch in Manitoba, and a lot of the horses they have look like her... Tuffs Sugar Frost Quarter Horse


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

its a shame someone ruined her and turned her into a bucking horse.

she is my kind of horse. :razz:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes it is. and lol she's my kind of horse too xP
I really wanted to keep her


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Actually... That's her in my avatar lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She could have thrown some pretty nice babies, I'll bet.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> She could have thrown some pretty nice babies, I'll bet.


Yeah me too... We have a kiger and turned her out with him one day. She was very possibly in foal to him when she was sold... I've been keeping an eye out for her and the possible foal..


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like she may be post-legged but its a bit hard to tell since she's standing on an incline. Otherwise a very nice looking mare with gorgeous coloring to top it off.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This mare so resembles a pally I had I could feel the tears coming. It's interesting that this mare was foundation bred and my mare was a mix of TWH and QH.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Canterklutz said:


> Looks like she may be post-legged but its a bit hard to tell since she's standing on an incline. Otherwise a very nice looking mare with gorgeous coloring to top it off.


What is post legged?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> This mare so resembles a pally I had I could feel the tears coming. It's interesting that this mare was foundation bred and my mare was a mix of TWH and QH.


Aww!!! Wee if u look up Lazy Lou ranch you'll probably see a few more like her


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> What is post legged?


Post legged means the horse is too straight through the hocks as opposed to having a nice angle. I'm on my phone or I'd post a picture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

